# Got gravel?



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Got called to jet a 6" line at one of our local hospitals. Filled the manhole with gravel when it released. Dropped camera. Marked the bad spot. Tore up the parking lot and found this


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

What a mess. Do it right or do it again. Thank goodness there are so many poor plumbers out there.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

what causes that? poor bedding of the pipe? what is the other pipe for?


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Pretty clean break


----------



## acesfour (Apr 22, 2014)

looks like it wasn't bedded correctly to me. Too much stress on that joint from above.

Tracy
www.acesfour.com


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

acesfour said:


> looks like it wasn't bedded correctly to me. Too much stress on that joint from above. Tracy www.acesfour.com


That was the unanimous thought on site. The hospital added a new birthing wing about two years ago and all the sewers outside were redone then hence the new looking PVC


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

The pipes line up nicely. If it was bad bedding wouldn't they be more misaligned. Could it have been broken since day one.


----------

